# Super-DMZ Rx 3.0? MASS STACK*



## steftheflame (Feb 19, 2014)

I want to do Super-DMZ Rx 3.0? MASS STACK*

Complete stack:
Super-DMZ Rx? - 1 Bottle
4-Andro Rx? - 1 bottle
Ultra Male Rx? - 1 bottle
Advanced Cycle Support Rx? - 1 bottle
E-Control Rx? - 1 bottle

Complete stack as listed above (all 5 products included).*

8 WEEK CYCLE:*
Weeks 1-4 ~ Super-DMZ Rx? - 2 capsules per day (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
Weeks 1-4 ~ 4-Andro Rx? - 2 capsules per day (improved mood, energy and libido)
Weeks 1-8 ~ Advanced Cycle Support Rx? - 2 capsules per day (organ and lipid support)
Weeks 5-8 ~ Ultra Male Rx? - 1 capsule per day (post cycle therapy)
Weeks 5-8 ~ E-Control Rx? - 1 capsule 3 times per day (post cycle therapy)*

My question is : can I add Deca-Drol Max ???

Envoy? de mon HTC One en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

